# Reversible Baby Blanket



## ctcookie

Almost done! Started this blanket several years ago, and picked it up again a couple months ago - motivated to complete it for our tenth grandchild due in June. The pattern is 4 rows and it takes me over 30 minutes to complete them (guess I'm not a very fast knitter). So whenever I sit down to knit, I have to make sure I have at least 40 minutes to do the pattern, otherwise I have trouble figuring where I leave off. I'm so glad I didn't have to FROG it


----------



## Di-an

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## edithann

That is lovely..great pattern and colors. Your knitting is nice, too! I know what you mean about losing your place. When I have several rows to knit for a pattern, I write each row separate on an individual index card. This helps not to get lost with the rows. Thanks for posting.
Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## sandyj1942

Oh that is just beautiful. Many years ago I had this pattern and wanted so badly to make it. I tried it twice and didn't succeed so I never went back to it. Now I wish I had after seeing yours. You have done a lovely job and I am so happy for that you went back to finish it.

Great job......

sandyj1942


----------



## sunnybrkk

This is gorgeous and should wear very well!!
I would love this pattern!!


----------



## anniecarol

Hello: Gorgeous blanket and superb knitting!!! Any possibility of your giving us this pattern?

Thank you.

Carol Boumbouras


----------



## crafterwantabe

Very nice!!!! Looks hard to do...


----------



## littletreasure

It's lovely - so glad you got back to it. Do you have a link or pattern no. please.


----------



## AiLin

Beautiful. I am looking for a pattern for a grandchild due in November. 
Where can I find the pattern? Did a search, but did not find it.


----------



## kittyknit

Gorgeous and I would not worry abt speed...your knitting is beautiful... :thumbup:


----------



## Iknitalot

I would also love to have the pattern. I'd like to make a lapghan for a man. Your work is beautiful and I love your choice of colors.


----------



## jumbleburt

Very nice! I'd love the pattern also.


----------



## basiamo

Beautiful blanket, the colors are great, and your knitting is perfect. Congrats. Is it possible to get the pattern from you, please.


----------



## babybop

It is so beautiful.


----------



## AuntGrannyD

I love it! How very pretty. I, too, would appreciate the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## suzieqw

I would love this pattern as well. Thx


----------



## sam0767

Is it a easy pattern? I am making a reversable cable afghan for my GS for Christmas but wonder if this is a easy one to mae. Still have afghans to make yet. Could you please share the source of your pattern?


----------



## knittynatl.

I would like the pattern too, Its lovely


----------



## MissNettie

sam0767 said:


> Is it a easy pattern? I am making a reversable cable afghan for my GS for Christmas but wonder if this is a easy one to mae. Still have afghans to make yet. Could you please share the source of your pattern?


I can answer this one! Reversible patterns are not easy, but you can do it if you can read instructions. I do not know about the instructions for this one, but I knitted one many moons ago and the instructions were adequate. This is a beautiful blanket and well done!


----------



## ctcookie

Wow! Thank you all so much for your lovely comments on my blanket! I certainly value your opinions and am so humbled with your response. I would be happy to share the pattern with all who requested. Just PM me and I will send it off to you! Thanks again for your encouragement and positive response! Enjoy!


----------



## Pocahontas

Well, now that is very interesting and unique...and so beautiful too.


----------



## Naneast

Gorgeous work!


----------



## starlight123

I just saw your beautiful blanket on the picture part of knitting paradise.
I too would like the pattern. It will be something new for me to try.
Wonderful jpb you did on the blanket and the amount of time is another touch of love.


----------



## ctcookie

starlight123 said:


> I just saw your beautiful blanket on the picture part of knitting paradise.
> I too would like the pattern. It will be something new for me to try.
> Wonderful jpb you did on the blanket and the amount of time is another touch of love.


Thank you so much. If you PM me with your email address, I would be happy to send you the pattern


----------



## Novasea

Beautiful blanket...love the colours


----------



## starlight123

Thank you very much!
A new challenge


----------



## Dollychris

Beautiful blanket and the differing patterns on each side make it so original. Any chance of sharing the pattern please? xx


----------



## emohruo

very nice


----------



## karenh

Beautiful!!


----------



## kiwiannie

What a beautiful blanket. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RobynMay

Love the colours AND the pattern. Clever you to be able to pick it up and finish it off!


----------



## Select7777

beautiful. would love the pattern


----------



## Nelly 58

Just lovely


----------



## Nannie Bea

I love it and your knitting is wonderful. this will make such a nice keepsake for the baby. can you share the pattern or the info? thanks


----------



## Judy C.

I like this a lot CT. Please let us know where to get the pattern. I have a similar pattern to crochet, but much prefer to knit. Bet you're glad you finished it, its beautiful.


----------



## blackat99

Your blanket is beautiful and good on you for taking it up and finishing it!


----------



## bettyirene

Looks like there are a lot of us desiring this beautiful pattern - it looks wonderful.


----------



## gloxsk8

I would love the pattern if you can share. I make baby blankets for charity and that one looks great.


----------



## Valjean

Very pretty blanket,the pattern is beautful,


----------



## whitetail

Beautiful blanket, was definitely worth finishing.


----------



## ctcookie

Dollychris said:


> Beautiful blanket and the differing patterns on each side make it so original. Any chance of sharing the pattern please? xx


If you PM me with your email address, I would be happy to send you the pattern. So glad you like it


----------



## Looby loo

Love the choice of colours and what a labour of love. Would love the pattern if would share it


----------



## jbweaver

That is very pretty, it will be well worth all the hard work.


----------



## charlie

Could I please get the pattern for the lovely blanket. [email protected] thank you


----------



## Knitpurple

Pretty I also would like the pattern


----------



## debsu

Beautiful! I would love the pattern! Will PM you.


----------



## missjg

ctcookie said:


> Almost done! Started this blanket several years ago, and picked it up again a couple months ago - motivated to complete it for our tenth grandchild due in June. The pattern is 4 rows and it takes me over 30 minutes to complete them (guess I'm not a very fast knitter). So whenever I sit down to knit, I have to make sure I have at least 40 minutes to do the pattern, otherwise I have trouble figuring where I leave off. I'm so glad I didn't have to FROG it


Just Georgous! Love this pattern! Fast does not mean as much as completed project! Your almost there!


----------



## jjka

Looks like an interesting pattern. I too would like the pattern. Thank you


----------



## knitwitch36

what a beautiful blanket thank you for sharing


----------



## sharonlee

yes, please post the pattern, it is beautiful


----------



## gramknits

The blanket is gorgeous! No need to be a fast knitter - less mistakes are likely if you are taking your time, and a nice comfortable pace makes the whole process a lot more relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## mambo22

lovely


----------



## Drenz

Beautiful! The colors are wonderful as is you knitting.


----------



## jkb1955

Lovely afghan! I would love to try the pattern too, if it is not too complicated. You do great work! This will be quite an heirloom for the new grandbaby!


----------



## ggranny

Love the blanket you did a GREAT job would love the pattern here is my email [email protected]


----------



## busybeesheila

Something different and so beautifully knitted. Love the colours. Well done.


----------



## Nonasdada

it is very nice. I just finished a scarf for my grandson in a eversible stitch and I did do alot of frogging


----------



## Robyn52

Hi Ct Cookie, I would love a copy of your reversible baby blanket. email [email protected]

Thank you Robyn Harrower


----------



## Bgezfan

I too love your blanket and would like to have the pattern. My email is [email protected] Thank you so much.


----------



## suehoman

It's gorgeous - I'd love the pattern, too, of you're able to share it!


----------



## Patty Sutter

Beautiful.


----------



## Pegster

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the colors too...I sent you a PM to ask for the pattern..


----------



## JLEIGH

You and the baby blanket are both amazing! I have "found" projects I have started years ago and have no idea where the pattern is or what or who I was knitting it for! Needless to say...there is remains....unfinished ....waiting for nothing, I guess!


----------



## rochase

'Tis a lovely blanket ! I, too, would love the pattern, thank you !! my email is : [email protected]


----------



## suzieqw

Would love the pattern for this blanket. My email is [email protected] Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lalane

That is so beautiful, I love the colours. Great work.


----------



## stephaniec

I would also love this pattern please if possible. Steph


----------



## Rainebo

Oooo! I love this!


----------



## jmewin

Beautiful work.


----------



## Strickliese

Beautiful blanket. It looks so warm and soft. Great job


----------



## joannav

does not matter how long it takes

any knit / crochet gift is always made with love 

very unique blankie


----------



## wilnita

Lovely beautiful work ,thanks for sharing Anita


----------



## Janina

OMG :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maia

The reversible blanket is beautiful! My friend's daughter is having a baby in October and would love to make her this blanket. May I have the pattern, please?


----------



## loveseat

please share the pattern with me. I knit for a Charity that is called Project Linus and I love to collect Baby Blanket
patterns. Thank You
[email protected]


----------



## Byrdgal

Beautiful blanket!!!!


----------



## drivesapulsar

wow its beautiful would love the pattern [email protected]


----------



## Knuttyknitter941

Wonderful.
By now you should know the pattern by heart.
Would you share?
DotD :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flygirl94

Beautiful! Would you share the pattern please?! [email protected]


----------



## Pattyhayw

You knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Zraza

ctcookie said:


> Almost done! Started this blanket several years ago, and picked it up again a couple months ago - motivated to complete it for our tenth grandchild due in June. The pattern is 4 rows and it takes me over 30 minutes to complete them (guess I'm not a very fast knitter). So whenever I sit down to knit, I have to make sure I have at least 40 minutes to do the pattern, otherwise I have trouble figuring where I leave off. I'm so glad I didn't have to FROG it


Beautiful work, great colors. May I have a pattern please? How do I PM you.


----------



## mum41

Very pretty.


----------



## ctcookie

I am overwhelmed by the response to my reversible baby blanket!!!!! Thank you each and everyone for your kind words -- I am humbled and amazed at the requests for the pattern (close to 200 so far). Though I would like to address each of you in a personal email, I'm hoping I can attach the pattern, just like the picture, so all of your requests can be answered in this one response. It would be wonderful to see pictures of all the blankets that get completed! So happy to share what was shared with me several years ago! Enjoy!


----------



## determined_to-knit

Your baby blanket is truly beautiful!!! Fantastic work!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## ctcookie

ctcookie said:


> I am overwhelmed by the response to my reversible baby blanket!!!!! Thank you each and everyone for your kind words -- I am humbled and amazed at the requests for the pattern (close to 200 so far). Though I would like to address each of you in a personal email, I'm hoping I can attach the pattern, just like the picture, so all of your requests can be answered in this one response. It would be wonderful to see pictures of all the blankets that get completed! So happy to share what was shared with me several years ago! Enjoy!


If you are unable to download the pattern, please let me know and I will send it to you by your email address. Thank you!


----------



## Grammy Toni

Lovely colors, and wonderful work. And only took 10 years! Might make it in 20 if it were me LOL.


----------



## Carlan

That is so beautiful. I've never tried doing the reversible stitch or whatever it is called. I think I'll do a small sample square. It looks so interesting. Thank you for sharing. I'm certain the new grandbaby will love it!


ctcookie said:


> Almost done! Started this blanket several years ago, and picked it up again a couple months ago - motivated to complete it for our tenth grandchild due in June. The pattern is 4 rows and it takes me over 30 minutes to complete them (guess I'm not a very fast knitter). So whenever I sit down to knit, I have to make sure I have at least 40 minutes to do the pattern, otherwise I have trouble figuring where I leave off. I'm so glad I didn't have to FROG it


----------



## whitetail

unable to open pattern

[email protected] Thanks


----------



## me2memeinVT

This blanket is so pretty and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Knitpurple

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Diane D

Thank you, document opened.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

Your blanket is absolutely beautiful. I would also like the pattern please.
[email protected] Thanks again.


----------



## jmarcus276

Such beautiful work. Your new granchild will love it


----------



## marge degenholtz

is there a link? Grandchildren of friends arriving!!!


----------



## cr8images

Love it!


----------



## hajra

Lovely!


----------



## busybeesheila

Thank you Have downloaded the pattern. Happy knitting!


----------



## Damama

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## anne2526

I have it 
Many thanks.
Anne


----------



## Judy C.

Dear CT, I have tried to private message you and ask for the pattern for this reversible knitted blanket, twice, with no luck. I'm not too computer literate :? As so many have requested the pattern could you post the link here? Thank you!!!


----------



## grma16

Beautiful job.


----------



## marie1

* Hi there, looking at the picture the blanket looks lovely you are very creative* Marie*


----------



## debsu

unable to open the document.


----------



## debsu

hi, strike the former message, I opened it. Thank you VERY much!


----------



## marge degenholtz

I must have missed the link...where is it?


----------



## louisezervas

That is beautiful!


----------



## kusumbudhwar

very nice pattern I would like to learn how to do it.


----------



## JLEIGH

Thanks for sharing the pattern! I was able to download/upload the pattern with no problem!


----------



## mary robertson

Would love the pattern for the reversible baby blanket.
Is this possible I`m going to be a great grand-ma again any time now. Always looking for a new pattern. Have used the fan and feather pattern numerous times.
Please let me know if I can get the pattern. please e-mail me. [email protected]


----------



## Knuttyknitter941

Hi,
I downloaded the pattern and was able to open it in
WordPad. Wordpad warned that all the pieces 
might NOT be displayed so I copied your picture into the
document as a reminder of what it's supposed to
look like.

Might be better if you can convert your .docx to .pdf
before sending. (Just a thought)
Thank you.
DotD


----------



## marge degenholtz

could you email pattern or link, please? 

[email protected]


----------



## Lalane

Thank you so much, no trouble downloading the pattern.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

I received the pattern thanks again!


----------



## spots03

cute


----------



## suzieqw

thank you ctcookie. The download worked perfectly. Looking forward to making the blanket. Thx again, Susan


----------



## marge degenholtz

Is there a problem with my information? Please let me know and I'll try to fix it...


----------



## ctcookie

I'm not sure what you're referring to. If you were requesting the pattern, you can go to page 6 of the pictured afghan and download it. Hope that helps!


----------



## ctcookie

mary robertson said:


> Would love the pattern for the reversible baby blanket.
> Is this possible I`m going to be a great grand-ma again any time now. Always looking for a new pattern. Have used the fan and feather pattern numerous times.
> Please let me know if I can get the pattern. please e-mail me. [email protected]


You can download the pattern on page 6 of this blog.


----------



## ctcookie

Judy C. said:


> Dear CT, I have tried to private message you and ask for the pattern for this reversible knitted blanket, twice, with no luck. I'm not too computer literate :? As so many have requested the pattern could you post the link here? Thank you!!!


The pattern is posted on page 6 of this blog. You need to download it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Zraza

ctcookie said:


> I am overwhelmed by the response to my reversible baby blanket!!!!! Thank you each and everyone for your kind words -- I am humbled and amazed at the requests for the pattern (close to 200 so far). Though I would like to address each of you in a personal email, I'm hoping I can attach the pattern, just like the picture, so all of your requests can be answered in this one response. It would be wonderful to see pictures of all the blankets that get completed! So happy to share what was shared with me several years ago! Enjoy!


Unable to open pattern. Zraza


----------



## Zraza

ctcookie said:


> I am overwhelmed by the response to my reversible baby blanket!!!!! Thank you each and everyone for your kind words -- I am humbled and amazed at the requests for the pattern (close to 200 so far). Though I would like to address each of you in a personal email, I'm hoping I can attach the pattern, just like the picture, so all of your requests can be answered in this one response. It would be wonderful to see pictures of all the blankets that get completed! So happy to share what was shared with me several years ago! Enjoy!


Thanks, I could download this. Had to save it first.


----------



## carmen fortugmo

Your blanket is beautiful. I would love to make it but can not download it. Could you please e-mail it. Thank you. [email protected] Thanks again Carmen


----------



## Maia

I forgot to provide my e-mail address to receive the pattern for the Reversible Baby Blanket, which is beautiful and your color choices make it look so cozy and appealing. My e-mail is: [email protected]


----------



## Mercury

Thank you ctcookie for the pm.


----------



## i knit

its beautiful & the colors are so pretty together!


----------



## charlie

Can i please have the pattern for the reverseable blanket. My daughter is expecting in October. Thank you charlie


----------



## charlie

Can i please have the pattern for the reverseable blanket. My daughter is expecting in October. Thank you charlie


----------



## darcor

Ctcookie! I would appreciate the pattern for the beautiful blanket you made. I make blankets for the hospitals and know this one would be much appreciated. Could make more than one and all different. Thanks in advance for the pattern.

Marilyn


----------



## darcor

Ctcookie! Just sent you a reply but forgot to send e-mail, it is [email protected] Thanks

Marilyn


----------



## charlie

I do not understand my e- mail is [email protected] Thank you I can not wait to get the pattern


----------



## darcor

Charlie just received your e-mail. I am not the one with the pattern for the blanket. I sent my e-mail to CTcookie asking for the pattern. I do not know how the mistake came about. Sorry for the confusion. I hope we both receive the pattern but if I receive it and you do not please let me know and I will send it to you.

Marilyn


----------



## carmen fortugmo

It took me a few tries, but I finally was able to print the blanket pattern .Thank you so much. Carmen


----------



## darcor

Can anyone tell me how to download this pattern, it just does not work for me. Have been working with it for 30 minutes and still cannot get the pattern.


----------



## LittleKid

What pattern is it? Where did it come from? It is lovely !!


----------



## Bisknit

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Zinzin

ctcookie said:


> Wow! Thank you all so much for your lovely comments on my blanket! I certainly value your opinions and am so humbled with your response. I would be happy to share the pattern with all who requested. Just PM me and I will send it off to you! Thanks again for your encouragement and positive response! Enjoy!


----------



## gina

Hi, 

The download just gave all symbols. I would really love to have the pattern to make for a gift. Sent a PM with my email address. Thank you


----------



## niru

ctcookie said:


> I would be happy to share the pattern with all who requested. Just PM me and I will send it off to you! !


I love this pattern if you can share the pattern here is my email address. [email protected]


----------



## jomac

It downloaded but would not open. I would appreciate it if you could e-mail the pattern to me. Am sending you a PM with address. Thank you.


----------



## lsdlong

Does anyone else just get a coded XML document when they try to open the file? Do you know how to convert it to a pdf file? I have PM'd ctcooke to email me the pattern but would love to know how to rectify the problem for future references.


----------



## texfeline

Just found your beautiful Reversible Baby Pattern...can not download....would you send to 
[email protected] so much.


----------



## ctcookie

I'm travelling and unable to email the pattern until I can access it on my computer which should be in a couple of days. I will be happy to email it to everyone who asked. I will also try to download the pattern again on this post in pdf form to see if that helps. My computer uses "WORKS" but I saved it as a "Word" document. Thanks for your patience and interest in this pattern. Hope to get it to everyone who requested real soon.


----------



## amudaus

ctcookie,thank you so much for going to try to download the pattern again,it is such a beautiful blanket and i hope i can do it as lovely as you have.


----------



## lsdlong

thanks so much and enjoy your vacation. It will give me something to look forward to.


----------



## darcor

Thank you. I did not know anyone was still using works, I used that years ago, back in the 70's. Have a good vacation.


----------



## niru

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## kavogel

I am sorry to bother you, but I can not open the pattern either!
it is gorgeous and would love to make it for my next grand-
child! #7
Many Thanks


----------



## kavogel

forgot to add my email
[email protected]


----------



## knittynut

Yes, this a lovely pattern , pls share the pattern my e-mail address is
[email protected]


----------



## monika11352

This is a beautiful pattern and I just found out that I will have another grand baby. Could you email me the pattern too please? I could not find a link. Thank you so much. [email protected]


----------



## darcor

Letitia! I just received your email with the pattern. On reviewing the pattern it came to me that this is similar to the reversible blanket that was on Carol Divall's show (not sure how to spell the last name)but a few more stitches. Thank you so much for the pattern.

Marilyn


----------



## knittynut

Thank you very much for your quick response on this pattern . 
I will try to make it.


----------



## ctcookie

For those who have had trouble downloading this pattern I have copied it below. Hope this helps all who requested.

Reversible Baby Blanket
Multiple of 4 & 3, #9 24 or 29 circular needle
Worsted weight yarn in 2 colors with approximately 500 yards each color. (Example: in Plymouth Encore worsted that would equal 3 skeins of each color.)
KEY: Slide	Slide your work to opposite end of needle.
Turn	Turn work as in regular knitting.
YIF	Yarn in Front
YIB	Yarn in Back
Directions:	With Color A or lighter color, cast on 139 stitches. SLIDE.
Important: Cast on with one color - immediately use other color on second row.
ROW 1: Color B, or Darker color, K3 *sl 1 YIB letting extra wrap drop (there will be no extra wrap in the first row). K3, repeat from *, TURN.
ROW 2: Color B (Dark), P1, P1 wrapping yarn TWICE around needle instead of once, P1, * sl 1 YIF, P1, P1 with double wrap, P1. Repeat from *, SLIDE.
ROW 3: Color A (Light color), K1, * sl 1 YIB letting extra wrap drop, K3. Repeat * ending K1, TURN.
ROW 4: Color A (Light), P1, sl 1, YIF, P1, *P1 with double wrap, P1, sl 1 YIF, P1, repeat from *, SLIDE.
Repeat these 4 rows until work measures approximately 36 inches ending with completed Row 3.
Bind off row is as follows: With Light color, K1, *P1, bind off 1, K1, bind off 1, *. Repeat from * to * across row.
Weave in ends. This blanket is completely reversible if you weave the ends in carefully.


----------



## gina

Thank you so much, cookie...Am going to make it in pink and a camel color.


----------



## olithia

Congratulations for this gorgeous blanket ! Sure it is knit with lot of love. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. &#9829;


----------



## Pat lamb

I am almost done with the blanket it is beautiful! Thank you for the pattern as soon as I can figure out how I will post a picture. Just love it
:thumbup: it is ok for me to donate the blanket to a NICU?


----------



## ctcookie

Pat lamb said:


> I am almost done with the blanket it is beautiful! Thank you for the pattern as soon as I can figure out how I will post a picture. Just love it
> :thumbup: it is ok for me to donate the blanket to a NICU?


It is yours to do what makes you happy. The lady who gave me the pattern donated her blankets as well. I think that's an excellent choice. Can't wait to see your blanket


----------



## glendajean

What a beautiful blanket. Thank you for posting the pattern. In a moment of madness (don't know what I was thinking!) I purchased some white and some red yarn. It is a rather unique yarn, so I can't add any other colors. I have been wondering what pattern I could use that would not look like a barber pole. This pattern will fill the bill. Thanks again!
P.S. Hope to see some pics from other readers of finished blankets/afgans soon.


----------



## ctcookie

I think it will be beautiful in red and white. Hope you post a picture when done


----------



## Janie Brockett 40

Hi, I would love this pattern as well. Janie


----------



## ctcookie

Janie Brockett 40 said:


> Hi, I would love this pattern as well. Janie


Hi Janie, The pattern is written above


----------



## charlie

How do you wrap yarn twice around needle in this blanket. Thanks. Charlie


----------



## ctcookie

Thought this would be a good place to post a picture of baby and blanket!


----------



## gina

What a cutie.


----------



## blackat99

What a beautiful baby and blanket! The blanket is stunning in the right setting!


----------



## braveheart

Your knitting is beautiful,love the colours
Where can I get your pattern if this is OK by you
Love to all. On line knitters etc
Braveheart. BONNIE Scotland


----------



## Cassews

Lovely Lovely .. I would love to have that in crochet (I am not a knitter LOL).


----------



## Marie50

Would like to know where I could get the pattern,
You did a beautiful job.
Could you PM me , thank you in advance.
Happy knitting.
Marie50


----------



## Pat lamb

On page 7 of the reversible baby blanket are th directions for the blanket


----------



## jmai5421

ctcookie said:


> I am overwhelmed by the response to my reversible baby blanket!!!!! Thank you each and everyone for your kind words -- I am humbled and amazed at the requests for the pattern (close to 200 so far). Though I would like to address each of you in a personal email, I'm hoping I can attach the pattern, just like the picture, so all of your requests can be answered in this one response. It would be wonderful to see pictures of all the blankets that get completed! So happy to share what was shared with me several years ago! Enjoy!


I can't download. I think it has to do with office 2010. Our computer is much older. Would anyone be able to put this into a PDF file to download? I would really appreciate it. Thanks I just notice the download did not copy. It is on page 7 of this thread. Thanks again.
Judy


----------



## olithia

for the pattern directions go on page 11.


----------



## nanciann

That is just beautiful and looks so soft...


----------



## jmai5421

angelaine said:


> for the pattern directions go on page 11.


Thanks
I have the pattern now.


----------



## Marie50

Thank You so much. I owe you one.
Thanks again. sure hope I can make mine as pretty.
Marie50


----------



## free2bme

ctcookie said:


> Wow! Thank you all so much for your lovely comments on my blanket! I certainly value your opinions and am so humbled with your response. I would be happy to share the pattern with all who requested. Just PM me and I will send it off to you! Thanks again for your encouragement and positive response! Enjoy!


Hi ctcookie,

I would love to have the reversible baby blanket pattern. Is it free or what is the price?


----------



## Pat lamb

She posted the pattern for free a few pages back. I did this one and it was fun to do


----------



## free2bme

Hi Pat Lamb,

I will definitely check it out--thanks!


----------



## Pat lamb

Ctcookie, I finally learned to post pictures, this is my little 20" blanket for the NICU . Thanks again I love the pattern


----------



## Cinderella1957

I would also love this pattern. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## sachem1966

Love the idea of index cards to keep track of rows. I'm going to try it with the next project


----------



## Diane D

i need to learn how to do this....


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

great blanket1 VERY WELL DONE


----------



## joanne12986

Beautiful work.


----------



## ctcookie

You did a beautiful job Pat! Love the gray and yellow combination! Thanks for posting


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

Thank you so much for the pattern. As soon as my cast comes off it will be the first one I make. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## fibrefay

Beautiful! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## BJP

I also would love to hav the pattern - it's beautiful.


----------



## olithia

BJP said:


> I also would love to hav the pattern - it's beautiful.


You will find the pattern on page 11. ♥


----------



## clickyoursticks

To those of you that have posted your e-mail address on here, please delete them for privacy purposes.


----------



## blackat99

I started knitting this blanket a few months ago and am still doing it in between other projects! 

It makes a very pretty blanket but does take time to knit. I shall post it when it is finished - hopefully soon! Lol!


----------



## KroSha

What nice job you've done.

I love that it's reversible

Would really appreciate the pattern, a link or even the name of the blanket so we might find it on the internet somewhere.


----------



## blackat99

Here is the pattern that was posted on previous pages on this thread:


Reversible Baby Blanket
Multiple of 4 & 3, #9 24 or 29 circular needle
Worsted weight yarn in 2 colors with approximately 500 yards each color. (Example: in Plymouth Encore worsted that would equal 3 skeins of each color.)
KEY: Slide	Slide your work to opposite end of needle.
Turn	Turn work as in regular knitting.
YIF	Yarn in Front
YIB	Yarn in Back
Directions:	With Color A or lighter color, cast on 139 stitches. SLIDE.
Important: Cast on with one color - immediately use other color on second row.
ROW 1: Color B, or Darker color, K3 *sl 1 YIB letting extra wrap drop (there will be no extra wrap in the first row). K3, repeat from *, TURN.
ROW 2: Color B (Dark), P1, P1 wrapping yarn TWICE around needle instead of once, P1, * sl 1 YIF, P1, P1 with double wrap, P1. Repeat from *, SLIDE.
ROW 3: Color A (Light color), K1, * sl 1 YIB letting extra wrap drop, K3. Repeat * ending K1, TURN.
ROW 4: Color A (Light), P1, sl 1, YIF, P1, *P1 with double wrap, P1, sl 1 YIF, P1, repeat from *, SLIDE.
Repeat these 4 rows until work measures approximately 36 inches ending with completed Row 3.
Bind off row is as follows: With Light color, K1, *P1, bind off 1, K1, bind off 1, *. Repeat from * to * across row.
Weave in ends. This blanket is completely reversible if you weave the ends in carefully.


Hope it comes out clearly!


----------



## KroSha

I didn't realize, when I asked for information, how many pages there already were to this thread.

Many thanks. You saved me a lot of time!


----------



## purplelady42

ctcookie said:


> Thank you so much. If you PM me with your email address, I would be happy to send you the pattern


I, also, would love the pattern. Thank you so much. My email address is:

[email protected]


----------



## tamarque

Folks--do not list your emails in these posts. This is an open forum and we have no control over who is reading. It is a general protocol to not do this for our own security.


----------



## tamarque

Thank you for sending. Just found the download. For those having problems, it opened easily for me in a word document. I have a free program called Word Starter which I use for word documents.


----------



## whitetail

Just started this blanket and love it, I've been knitting for a long time but didn't read the instructions correctly. Don't forget after casting on to slide the stitches immediately, and start on row 1 not row 2. I read it wrong and ended up frogging. It's so pretty and soft.


----------



## tamarque

whitetail said:


> Just started this blanket and love it, I've been knitting for a long time but didn't read the instructions correctly. Don't forget after casting on to slide the stitches immediately, and start on row 1 not row 2. I read it wrong and ended up frogging. It's so pretty and soft.


Does this appear lacey?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tamarque said:


> Does this appear lacey?


It _might_, if you use really oversized needles.

It's really a *thermal* stitch pattern, found online since 1995: http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/thermal-scarf.html

These days, there are photos on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadow-box-3

Perhaps ctcookie received the pattern directly _from_ Esther Bozak, since the wording of the pattern is almost identical.


----------



## tamarque

thanks Jessica-Jean. Have saved the pattern and will be playing with the stitch to see what i like best.


----------



## ctcookie

whitetail said:


> Just started this blanket and love it, I've been knitting for a long time but didn't read the instructions correctly. Don't forget after casting on to slide the stitches immediately, and start on row 1 not row 2. I read it wrong and ended up frogging. It's so pretty and soft.


Hope you post a picture when done


----------



## ctcookie

Jessica-Jean said:


> It _might_, if you use really oversized needles.
> 
> It's really a *thermal* stitch pattern, found online since 1995: http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/thermal-scarf.html
> 
> These days, there are photos on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadow-box-3
> 
> Perhaps ctcookie received the pattern directly _from_ Esther Bozak, since the wording of the pattern is almost identical.


It does look like the same pattern. Could be the kind lady that gave it to me got it on Ravelry. It was so many years ago that we met at a Women's Retreat and I don't even know her name. I received over 300 requests for the pattern from KPrs. Hope pictures get posted by those who completed it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ctcookie said:


> It does look like the same pattern. Could be the kind lady that gave it to me got it on Ravelry. It was so many years ago that we met at a Women's Retreat and I don't even know her name. I received over 300 requests for the pattern from KPrs. Hope pictures get posted by those who completed it!


If you got it "many years ago", it could not have been through Ravelry. I requested to join Ravelry sometime in 2007 and received my official invitation on October 9, 2007. Prior to 2007, there was no Ravelry nor any really functional database of patterns.


----------



## ctcookie

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you got it "many years ago", it could not have been through Ravelry. I requested to join Ravelry sometime in 2007 and received my official invitation on October 9, 2007. Prior to 2007, there was no Ravelry nor any really functional database of patterns.


Thanks for the info Jessica-Jean. I'm glad the pattern is available on Ravelry now. It's definitely a keeper


----------



## Cinderella1957

I would love this pattern too. It is beautiful!!


----------



## ctcookie

The pattern is on page 11 of this post. Enjoy!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Please, excuse me if I've already posted this; my memory is sieve-like and this poor excuse for a computer is damnably slow, so I'm not looking through all the posts. This pattern can be found through Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadow-box-3


----------



## Zraza

ctcookie said:


> Almost done! Started this blanket several years ago, and picked it up again a couple months ago - motivated to complete it for our tenth grandchild due in June. The pattern is 4 rows and it takes me over 30 minutes to complete them (guess I'm not a very fast knitter). So whenever I sit down to knit, I have to make sure I have at least 40 minutes to do the pattern, otherwise I have trouble figuring where I leave off. I'm so glad I didn't have to FROG it


That is so beautiful. I have been looking for something like that but no luck. I have almost same color of yarn and wanted to make the same as yours. Can you please share your pattern. My daughter is expecting a girl due next month and would love to make this for her.

Z


----------

